# my rabbit loves to eat wax.



## RusselandRoxy (Mar 8, 2005)

well the title pretty much says it all. Russeljust loves to eat wax, he grabs candles and begins to eat them. He alsoeat leftover wax. I cant imagine its good for him so i always take itaway. Has anyone else experienced this? Is it normal? why is he eatingit? is it dangerous or ok? Also, the other odd thing is he eats mysweets called 'rhubarb and custards' they are hard boiled sweets and hedoesnt eat them whole or anything but he very slowly gets his waythorugh when i leave them on the floor. Do i just have a rabit with awierd appetite? Lol, leanne


----------



## Suzy (Mar 8, 2005)

*Just curious, are they scented candles?Because taste and smell are closely associated, he could be after thesmell. No, I can't imagine them being good for him at all. Maybe youwould want to be more careful about leaving it where he can get toit.*

*Like small children, rabbits explore their world with their mouth,tasting as they go, LOL. He must have liked the first taste of yoursweets, but they wouldn't be good for him, either, to much sugar. Hashe been brushing after his sweets? Just kidding!*

*Suzy*


----------



## JimD (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Leanne,

IMO.... I would think that wax would not be good for the buns. Even ifit's beeswax, I would be careful not to let the buns get at it. Itmight cause an impaction or other problem with their digestive tract.

And a word of caution...if I remember correctly, rhubarb can be toxicfor bunnies. I don't know if it's just flavor in the sweets or thenatural juice, but I would not let them have any until I was sure.

Hows the little guy doing otherwise??

:~) Jim


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Mar 8, 2005)

OK thanks very much._ i will beremoving any candles and sweets from around the house thenunitl he is well enough to go back in his cage, thanks for asking Jim.He is getting better, his cheek thing popped at the bottom and puss andblood came out. i was warned this could happen and was told it was agood thing. As a matter of fact i have a vets appointment in 10 mins soi will let you know how that goes. The little guy seems to be so muchbetter and happier. Also, the swelling has gone down rapidly since hewas bitten, Leanne _


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 8, 2005)

I would avoid letting him eating any of these.

The wax wont be doing him any good and I would be pretty worried if one of my rabbits had gotten hold of it.

The rhubarbs and custards are a definite no no. Avoid letting them haveany sort of sugary sweets. Far too much sugar and they may choke onthem if the accidently swallow them.

I think all buns would probably eat them given the opportunity, I justwouldn't leave them on the floor anymore, especially if the little unswill be running round soon.

Vickie


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Mar 8, 2005)

they're not usually on the floor anyway but iwill always check now!!!! hes only ever eaten 1 so as long as he doesnteat another, i think he'll be ok! too rihgt about the little buns,Leanne


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 8, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> OK thanks very much._ i will be removing anycandles and sweets from around the house then unitl he iswell enough to go back in his cage, thanks for asking Jim. He isgetting better, his cheek thing popped at the bottom and puss and bloodcame out. i was warned this could happen and was told it was a goodthing. As a matter of fact i have a vets appointment in 10 mins so iwill let you know how that goes. The little guy seems to be so muchbetter and happier. Also, the swelling has gone down rapidly since hewas bitten, Leanne _


Oh dear, I haven't been around for a couple of days. Has Russel beenpoorly? What happened to him? I'll go and check out through your otherposts and see.

Sorry he has been ill. I am presuming the way you say "since he was bitten" he has been attacked. Hope hes ok.

Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 8, 2005)

I have just found your post now. I'm so sorry hehas been poorly. I hope he gets on ok at the vets and I am glad heseems to be a little better.

Vickie


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks daisynbuster, yeh we now assume he gotbitten the first time because we could russel with roxy again the otherday after she got out and she bit hsi scab but all is ok at the moment.Must go now - vet time!! aagain! the vet bills keep adding up - i have11 animals in total and 1 always seems to need something, whether it befrm flea spray to operations! lol, i will get back to youall, Leanne


----------



## Spiced77 (Mar 8, 2005)

my princess has eaten her share of foundcandles.. especially the strongly scented ones! silly girl..she was ok, but they're all out of reach now


----------



## JimD (Mar 9, 2005)

Update??


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Mar 12, 2005)

yeh russel seemed to go for the scented ones too.Sorry i havent been on in a couple of days. However, he went back inhis cage today and appears to be sulking as he is staying inside, heusually sits in the run all day. But he is getting better on hisantibiotics. Does anyone know any ways of giving it to him to make iteasier. When i try, it takes ages as he turns his head every time youput it near him, he kicks and fights you and has very sharp claws.Leanne


----------

